
The Military Is Building an Employee Database to Predict Traitors - jonbaer
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2016/05/military-building-employee-database-predict-traitors/128662/
======
frumiousirc
2M in active and reserve military. 99.9% accuracy. 2000 people falsely
accused. Profit!

------
smartbit
One day we'll have this for civilians too....

------
oldsj
Next step, China's social credit score. Oops, shouldn't have said that. Guess
I can't get a security clearance anymore.

